#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Co-coordinate measuring machine(cmm) complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## Brijkishor Kumar

Introduction:

A coordinate measuring machine is a dimensional measuring device,  designed to move the measuring probe to determine the coordinates along  the surface of the work piece. Apart from dimensional measurement, these  machines are also used for profile measurement, angularity, digitizing.





  Similar Threads: Applications of graphics complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Plotters complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Cad standards complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Necessity of cad complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Cad standards complete pdf notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

----------

